# LeBron w/ 51 PTS!!!



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations on LBJ's 3rd 50 pt game in his young career and first 50 pt. game that ended in a Cavs win against Utah.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow, they actually won this time.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

meh. The win was more important. It wasn't an amazing 51 points. It was kind of one of those, hey, Lebron has been scoring a lot this game...oh yeah...that is a lot. I think he kind of pressed there at the end for the final two points, but the Utah fans were cheering him on.

I actually think Donyell Marshall's contributions for the night were really what made the game. Otherwise it would have probably been just another 50 point loss for Lebron. Teams win games, not individuals.

Oh yeah, and Lebron was wearing the Kobe tights.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

What'd his Mom have? Like 0.15 maybe? :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

One on One said:


> What'd him Mom have? Like 0.15 maybe? :laugh:


Your joke might have come off a little smoother if you used the word "his" instead of "him". You might try it again in a diffrent thread and see if you can make it work. Craftsmanship.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Or I can just edit.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

One on One said:


> What'd his Mom have? Like 0.15 maybe? :laugh:


 :laugh: 

Very nice by LeBron though!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

One on One said:


> Or I can just edit.


I already quoted you though. It might destroy the effect.

Anywho. This thread should be moved to the Cavs forum. We could use the extra traffic. There's already a thread starting up there about the drunk driving thing, but there's not a thread just about his 51 points besides the game thread.

If you guys want to talk about Lebron, you should come to the Cavs board. There's really not that much specifically Lebron discussion going on there on a daily basis, but if more of you came there, we could probably get it going.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

19-35? congrats :-\


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

Congrats to Bron for smashing yet another record. Youngest to reach 5000 points!


----------



## Yuck (Jan 22, 2006)

Whoa, LeBron scores 51 and nobody utters the evil four-lettered word beginning with a K. I'm impressed.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Lebron w/ 0 playoff appearances!!!


----------



## Yuck (Jan 22, 2006)

arenas809 said:


> Lebron w/ 0 playoff appearances!!!


Was only a matter of time before the Evil K*** fans come. I think of this four letter word as a cuss so I will be starring it out =)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> Lebron w/ 0 playoff appearances!!!


Entirely true. This could be his year though. Fourth seed in the East. Getting home court in the first round, let alone just making the playoffs, would be a boon for the team. An incredible turnabout for a team that if the lottery balls fell the wrong way, may have ended up having to leave town. I hope the guys do it for Z. He has stuck with the Cavs through thick and thin. In fact he's the only player left from the last team of the Cavs to make the playoffs. The young Zydrunas Illgauskas was an astounding player, who I think if he had not been injured, would have been the adversary Shaq was looking for all of those years. Those Cavs teams under Fratello were tough(only reason I gave a damn was because Shawn Kemp got dealt there. My favorite players have had a nasty habit of crash landing in Cleveland).


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> Lebron w/ 0 playoff appearances!!!


lookin at the east, they will probably make it this year.




now im hungry...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> Lebron w/ 0 playoff appearances!!!


On the other hand he could wipe his butt with hundred dollar bills if he wanted to


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Diable said:


> On the other hand he could wipe his butt with hundred dollar bills if he wanted to


But yet his mom is still driving herself to and from the club. Hire a driver for Ms. Daisy Lebron, dagnabbit. Lebron's got enough money he can hire Morgan Freeman to drive his mom around if he wanted. There's no excuse for her to be driving while under the influence.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Didn't his mom sort of reappear after it became sort of evident that he was going to be a multi multi millionaire?I don't remember if that's what I remember or not


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Yuck said:


> Was only a matter of time before the Evil K*** fans come. I think of this four letter word as a cuss so I will be starring it out =)


I don't think arenas is a Kobe fan.

Congrats to Lebron tonight though. Wish I saw the game.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Diable said:


> Didn't his mom sort of reappear after it became sort of evident that he was going to be a multi multi millionaire?I don't remember if that's what I remember or not


I'm pretty sure she was always around, he did get the H2 from her.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I was at the game, and I must say I was dissapointed in James.

Up by 20+ with only a couple minutes left, and he stays in the game and jacks up shots just so he could get 50.

Classy.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I was at the game, and I must say I was dissapointed in James.
> 
> Up by 20+ with only a couple minutes left, and he stays in the game and jacks up shots just so he could get 50.
> 
> Classy.


And Kobe pads his scoring in losses. Your point? Plenty of starters stay in games that are decided and James is no exception.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i saw the replays. i saw a lot of 3s. i like that hes scoring in different ways but his main focus should always be driving and getting the point blank shots. he is unstoppable when he elevates and has that upper body strength to nudge people in the air.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Amareca said:


> And Kobe pads his scoring in losses. Your point? Plenty of starters stay in games that are decided and James is no exception.


Did I ever say I approve of Kobe doing that?


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I was at the game, and I must say I was dissapointed in James.
> 
> Up by 20+ with only a couple minutes left, and he stays in the game and jacks up shots just so he could get 50.
> 
> Classy.


i can see by ur sig that ur definately a kobe fan. now while lebron didn't display the greatest show of sportmanship in the history of the nba.

he didn't jack up a 3 with 1.2 seconds left to single handedly outscore a whole team when his team was up by 30. and the make a big hoorah "about how it wasn't necessary for him to go out and try and break a record, coz its not about his ego, its about getting a W"

give me one reason why kobe shouldn't have scored less than 62 considering the margin he was up by. the only difference between him and lebron is that lebron did it 12 minutes later


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

Blah this game was over half way in the 4th, looks looks like a clear case of stat padding to me. Remember he only had 14 points the night before.


----------



## Yuck (Jan 22, 2006)

naibsel said:


> i can see by ur sig that ur definately a kobe fan. now while lebron didn't display the greatest show of sportmanship in the history of the nba.
> 
> he didn't jack up a 3 with 1.2 seconds left to single handedly outscore a whole team when his team was up by 30. and the make a big hoorah "about how it wasn't necessary for him to go out and try and break a record, coz its not about his ego, its about getting a W"
> 
> give me one reason why kobe shouldn't have scored less than 62 considering the margin he was up by. the only difference between him and lebron is that lebron did it 12 minutes later


Yeah, K*** took 30+ shots in three quarters. That's unheard of for anyone other than himself, the original ballhog.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Amareca said:


> And Kobe pads his scoring in losses. Your point? Plenty of starters stay in games that are decided and James is no exception.


I personally am against coaches leaving their star players in the game when the win is already in the bag just so they could get that triple double or score 50 pts. But hey even Wilt Chamberlain's teams must have blown out other teams yet he still managed to average like 48 minutes a game one season.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Yuck said:


> Yeah, K*** took 30+ shots in three quarters. That's unheard of for anyone other than himself, the original ballhog.


I don't believe this ****..


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Finaly.. it was so nice to se Lebron go for 50.. at least this time the game wasn't decided at the end..... Good to see the Cavs winning... Lebron is simply amazing.


----------



## Yuck (Jan 22, 2006)

thekid said:


> I don't believe this ****..


It's not news...everyone knows who the biggest ballhog is in the history of team sports is...


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

LeBron's mom is such a piece of trash, what did she get arrested for now? And man oh man is Nike pushing the nike dri-fit leggings on its 2 main sellers. They endorsed Kobe to wear them, now they got Bron wearing them as well. Great game by Bron. He finally stepped up and put a good game together for an actual win.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Yuck said:


> Was only a matter of time before the Evil K*** fans come. I think of this four letter word as a cuss so I will be starring it out =)


Dude's avatar has Kobe Bryant wearing a jersey that says "LOSERS."

I don't think he's in love with the guy...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Where's Sad Mafioso to pump Ak-47 over "Lebronze"? Lebron just had his way with Kirelenko for the second straight year.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> 19-35? congrats :-\


thats a damn good FG% right there. thats like 56%...so why the smirk?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Anywho. This thread should be moved to the Cavs forum. We could use the extra traffic. There's already a thread starting up there about the drunk driving thing, but there's not a thread just about his 51 points besides the game thread.
> 
> If you guys want to talk about Lebron, you should come to the Cavs board. There's really not that much specifically Lebron discussion going on there on a daily basis, but if more of you came there, we could probably get it going.


*Consider it done!

We usually like to let threads like this grow a bit on the General forum before we move them to the team forums. That way, users will be more willing to contribute to the team forums because they will want to continue a conversation they already started elsewhere.*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DuMa said:


> i saw the replays. i saw a lot of 3s. i like that hes scoring in different ways but his main focus should always be driving and getting the point blank shots. he is unstoppable when he elevates and has that upper body strength to nudge people in the air.


The replays don't do it justice then. Because he was driving to the basket a lot.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Hmmmm...No uproar that he was out there going for 50 while the Cavs were up 20+? What if he got injured and all because he was stat padding? Not a wise decision by Mike Brown there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Hmmmm...No uproar that he was out there going for 50 while the Cavs were up 20+? What if he got injured and all because he was stat padding? Not a wise decision by Mike Brown there.


He wasn't out there while the Cavs were up by 20+. They were up about 14-16, and Mike Brown like most coaches is paranoid, especially when your team has just lost 6 straight. So he, like most coaches, left his starters in until a little under the 2 minute mark.

Plus the Jazz fans were cheering Lebron on. They wanted him to score 50 more than he did at that point.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

naibsel said:


> i can see by ur sig that ur definately a kobe fan. now while lebron didn't display the greatest show of sportmanship in the history of the nba.
> 
> he didn't jack up a 3 with 1.2 seconds left to single handedly outscore a whole team when his team was up by 30. and the make a big hoorah "about how it wasn't necessary for him to go out and try and break a record, coz its not about his ego, its about getting a W"
> 
> give me one reason why kobe shouldn't have scored less than 62 considering the margin he was up by. the only difference between him and lebron is that lebron did it 12 minutes later


Again, where did I ever say I approved of Kobe doing that?

LeBron's stat padding doesn't make him a worse player. But I don't agree with rubbing it in the opponents face just to stroke your own ego. And that goes for Kobe as well.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> He wasn't out there while the Cavs were up by 20+. They were up about 14-16, and Mike Brown like most coaches is paranoid, especially when your team has just lost 6 straight. So he, like most coaches, left his starters in until a little under the 2 minute mark.
> 
> Plus the Jazz fans were cheering Lebron on. They wanted him to score 50 more than he did at that point.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playbyplay?gameId=260121026&period=4

Cleveland was up 106-85 (which is 21 points) with 2:25 left, when they called a timeout and left James in. The freethrows that gave LeBron 50+ came with 1:39 left and the Cavs up by the same score. 

I think the game was out of reach.

And if you were at the game, you would know that there were plenty of Jazz fans booing him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

As I said in the other game, it was a confidence builder and it's obvious Brown left him in the game to get past any self-doubt, media "you're a choker in the 4th quarter" doubts, and team doubts after going on an extensive losing streak. If you can get your star back to where he used to be and get your team a big win, in hopes that it gets the juices flowing to fight the Pacers in a tough game when you return home, I'm all for it and don't see the issue.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Just my opinion, but if your star player isn't wasn't even going to play the game because of a bruised knee, I'd have him out of the game ASAP.

But still, he already has 3 50pt games at only 21 years old. He'll probably have 1 more by the end of the season. All those "youngest ever to xxxxx" held by Kobe will be broken by Lebron. Lets just hope they get back on track after this win.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm just glad the road trip is over. Damn. That was like pulling teeth.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playbyplay?gameId=260121026&period=4
> 
> Cleveland was up 106-85 (which is 21 points) with 2:25 left, when they called a timeout and left James in. The freethrows that gave LeBron 50+ came with 1:39 left and the Cavs up by the same score.
> 
> ...


If you look, he left Marshall, Jones, and Pavlovic in until the same time.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nothing wrong with leaving him in to get fifty. I mean come on now what is wrong. 50 is a number that people want to get and want to see got. If he only had 46 not as many people would talk about it. He didnt leave him in the whole game.


----------

